# Free agent market



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I know its a little to early but what if we can pick up Jared Jeffries in the offseason? He's a huge 2 guard and would fit perfectly in AJ's plans. We should be able to pick him up with the MLE but how would you like it IF he signed?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

He can defend, but can he shoot? I've never been really impressed with his shooting ability, and we already have a defensive guy with a mediocre shooting touch in Griffin.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He cant shoot but can get inside and get a layup or even an occasionaly hook shot.

I think his D makes up for his offense but I think we should target him this summer.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> He cant shoot but can get inside and get a layup or even an occasionaly hook shot.
> 
> I think his D makes up for his offense but I think we should target him this summer.


Maybe. Griffin has had injury problems in the past and that crept up again late this year (when half the team was already injured) so maybe Avery looks at it as a replacement for Griff. I do like Griff's brains though...he seems so smart when he's out there on the court.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah and I think we will be able to pick him up with our MLE if we go far in the playoffs this year.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I liked Jeffries for a long time. But I really dont think we can use him right now. I dont even think we will be really looking into free agency this offseason. He will be looked at by a lot of teams though.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I dont even think we will be really looking into free agency this offseason.


I think that all hinges on what happens in this playoffs.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I want Brevin Knight.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> I want Brevin Knight.


 We would have 4 point guards then.

I'd rather have Jeffries we can pick him up with the MLE

though I'm worried Jet will sign with L.A.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> We would have 4 point guards then.
> 
> I'd rather have Jeffries we can pick him up with the MLE
> 
> though I'm worried Jet will sign with L.A.


Nope Jet needs to go, we should sign and trade him. Maybe for a good back PF.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Nope Jet needs to go, we should sign and trade him. Maybe for a good back PF.


 Lakers are interested.

Maybe Kwame! Nah he wont do.

Brian Cook?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Lakers are interested.
> 
> Maybe Kwame! Nah he wont do.
> 
> Brian Cook?


We need Low Post.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Kwame Brown or Andrew Bynum...

I think Chris Mihm would do too.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Nope Jet needs to go, we should sign and trade him. Maybe for a good back PF.


Why does he need to go? You're going to leave the team with only one shooter (Dirk).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thats what I was worried about.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

terry ain't leaving, we would need a convetional SG for that. Plus Terry has the swagger that Avery wants. I doubt DA will be here next year, same for KVH I think we can trade him or let him go, plus we would still have Draft picks, and the MLE to use for holes in the team


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

hey everyone we have got them where we want them after tonight's laugher the series heads back to the AAC even at 1-1. why wasn't there any updates throught the game
chris wilson


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Why does he need to go? You're going to leave the team with only one shooter (Dirk).


Well look at the Spurs, Finley is their best shooter. We need some low post prescense, sign and trade is the best scenario. It's time for Deven Harris to step up and the only way for him to improve and go to the next level is to get more minutes and start. Brevin Knight is just good and would be great for a back up PG. You have to look far ahead, Terry is a good player and has helped us a lot but if we want to win championships after championships, we need to get rid of him. You know how PGs always kill us? even though Terry is a good shooter but he can't defend. DEFENSE is what can get us to the next level, and with Deven Harris starting, our defense would be much better. Brevin Knight is also a pretty good defender. Championship teams always have a good PG (Tony and Billups, both can defend) that's why i want Deven Harris to start, by the way Devin did a great job on Tony Parker today.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Well look at the Spurs, Finley is their best shooter. We need some low post prescense, sign and trade is the best scenario. It's time for Deven Harris to step up and the only way for him to improve and go to the next level is to get more minutes and start. Brevin Knight is just good and would be great for a back up PG. You have to look far ahead, Terry is a good player and has helped us a lot but if we want to win championships after championships, we need to get rid of him. You know how PGs always kill us? even though Terry is a good shooter but he can't defend. DEFENSE is what can get us to the next level, and with Deven Harris starting, our defense would be much better. Brevin Knight is also a pretty good defender. Championship teams always have a good PG (Tony and Billups, both can defend) that's why i want Deven Harris to start, by the way Devin did a great job on Tony Parker today.


I like Brevin Knight, but with having Devin and JET I see us having everything he can give us in a younger package including better shooting.

PJ Brown has mentioned he would like to go somewhere where he can have the opportunity to contribute to a championship. I'd like to see Avery and Donnie try to work out a deal to get PJ by using maybe KVH and Stack.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I like Brevin Knight, but with having Devin and JET I see us having everything he can give us in a younger package including better shooting.


Agreed.



Mavericks_Fan said:


> PJ Brown has mentioned he would like to go somewhere where he can have the opportunity to contribute to a championship. I'd like to see Avery and Donnie try to work out a deal to get PJ by using maybe KVH and Stack.


Stack's value is so much higher than Van Horn's, but a s&t is possible. I'd love to parlay KVH into something, and nabbing PJ would be great - unlike Phoenix, who tried to get crafty by signing Kurt Thomas.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I like Brevin Knight, but with having Devin and JET I see us having everything he can give us in a younger package including better shooting.
> 
> PJ Brown has mentioned he would like to go somewhere where he can have the opportunity to contribute to a championship. I'd like to see Avery and Donnie try to work out a deal to get PJ by using maybe KVH and Stack.


We can't have both Jet and Harris, Devin Harris will be a way better PG then Terry within the next few years. He needs more minutes to improve and get to the next level, 30+. He can't do that unless Terry leaves. It's not just about minutes, it's about money. 
Minutes
+
Money
+
Harris
= Terry gets the boot.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> We can't have both Jet and Harris, Devin Harris will be a way better PG then Terry within the next few years. He needs more minutes to improve and get to the next level, 30+. He can't do that unless Terry leaves. It's not just about minutes, it's about money.
> Minutes
> +
> Money
> ...


Terry's 28 years old. I understand his sticker price is high, but that's retail. We should be able to get wholesale (I'm in the auto business, I think that way). He's in his prime, and his mentality has evolved since coming here* and playing for AJ. He's developing into a winner, and I believe he understands the opportunity available here isn't available just anywhere. 

*This team is evolving into a very dangerous unit, because of the changing mindset.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Terry's 28 years old. I understand his sticker price is high, but that's retail. We should be able to get wholesale (I'm in the auto business, I think that way). He's in his prime, and his mentality has evolved since coming here* and playing for AJ. He's developing into a winner, and I believe he understands the opportunity available here isn't available just anywhere.
> 
> *This team is evolving into a very dangerous unit, because of the changing mindset.


Of course he wants to stay with the Mavericks, but in the end of the day it's up to Mark Cuban and Avery Johnson. JHo is going to get a huge contract pretty soon, so money is going to be problem for us in the future, if we sign Terry.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Of course he wants to stay with the Mavericks, but in the end of the day it's up to Mark Cuban and Avery Johnson. JHo is going to get a huge contract pretty soon, so money is going to be problem for us in the future, if we sign Terry.


Well, I wouldn't be so sure to think that Cuban won't spend some money to keep Terry. We do have a lot of junk coming off the payroll over the course of the next few years (Finley, TAW, Bradley, Eschmyer,etc not gonna look them all up).

If Terry thinks he deserves a max contract then yeah he has to go. But if he's more reasonable, and there's a good chance he might be because he has a team and a coach he is very close to, then I see no reason we can't have Devin and JET. If anything, tonight's game against San Antonio proved Devin and Terry can play in the same backcourt.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Of course he wants to stay with the Mavericks, but in the end of the day it's up to Mark Cuban and Avery Johnson.


This just in: *If an athlete wants to stay, he can accept smaller paychecks.* :jawdrop: 

They just don't understand the concept sometimes. :raised_ey


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Well, I wouldn't be so sure to think that Cuban won't spend some money to keep Terry. We do have a lot of junk coming off the payroll over the course of the next few years (Finley, TAW, Bradley, Eschmyer,etc not gonna look them all up).
> 
> If Terry thinks he deserves a max contract then yeah he has to go. But if he's more reasonable, and there's a good chance he might be because he has a team and a coach he is very close to, then I see no reason we can't have Devin and JET. If anything, tonight's game against San Antonio proved Devin and Terry can play in the same backcourt.


Yes both Terry and Devin started the game tonight, Devin played 30+ minutes and Terry played around 25+ minutes. see where im going? Avery is only using this line up because the Spurs are making Bowen guard Dirk. Do you really think Devin Harris is going to get 30+ minutes next year if Terry stays? He's not going to play the 2 with Stack, JHo, Daniels and Griffin playing the 2 and 3. Everybody knows (Dirk, Avery and Cuban) that Devin Harris is the Mavericks future PG, next year is going to be his third year, he has no time to waste.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> This just in: *If an athlete wants to stay, he can accept smaller paychecks.* :jawdrop:
> 
> They just don't understand the concept sometimes. :raised_ey


Well i guess Steve Nash didn't want to stay then huh?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Well i guess Steve Nash didn't want to stay then huh?


You see/hear it all the time. "I don't know what will happen (this summer). I hope I can stay."

Translation: "I want every red cent I can get, and I hope these suckers pony up."

Frankly, it's a part of the game I don't like to think about. My wife will get into a game every now and then, but if I make the mistake of mentioning someone's salary cap figure, she reminds me how utterly unreal this business is. I bust my ars for 1/400ths of what KVH makes.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> Well i guess Steve Nash didn't want to stay then huh?


exactly...thats why hes a traitor...

Nash that whole year, "Its not about the money, I love this team and the guys, blah, blah, blah"

Phoenix, " Heres the same contract the Mavs are giving you except its a year longer"

Nash,"..." there was no answer cause he was on a plan to Phoenix...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well he did ask Cuban if he would match the offer, i'm sure they got into an arguement.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You will be hard pressed to find a pro athlete who stands by his guns when it comes to $$. They can say that they would rather be on a winning team, stay in the same city, yada yada yada, but when it comes to that check, everyone changes thier tune. 

Nash is the perfect example. He was nothing when he came to Dallas. His best bud in Dirk was here, huge fan base, best owner in the game, on a winning and competitve team, yet none of that was enough. It all boiled down to the check, which is extremely sad. I would like to think that Dirk is not built like that and if it ever came down to it, he would be loyal to this team, but you never know. Not to mention that I doubt Cuban would ever let it get that far anyways. I hope Dirk ends his carrer in a Mavs jersey.


----------

